# How do you define "rescue"



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

When someone says I "rescued" my betta fish what does that mean to you. I have seen a few times people who has said they have resuced their half dead betta from a pet store. After finding out that they PURCHASED the fish instead of gotting it for free, or discounted, or stole it?(do people do this). Others give them crap about it. This confuses me because rescue means to save someone or something from distress. So no matter if they pay or not isn't still a rescue? I understand not wanting to support chain pet stores treatment of betta fish, but logistically even if everyone on this cite were to boycott a chain petstore(s) they still make more then enough money to keep stocking bettas, so why give other people hate for helping the life of a fish in need. Not trying to start a fight just curious to the opinions of others


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I haven't been in this forum long, but since you haven't either, I'm genuinely curious if you're referring to any post within the forum when you say "others give them crap about it". I have never seen anyone receiving literal backlash from purchasing a sick fish from a chain pet store. That said, I am one of those people who feel a little uncomfortable with using the word "rescue". It's problematic, ambiguous, and sometimes came across as a "look how great of a human being I am" kind of word. HOWEVER, I will never in my right mind confront anyone who uses the word "rescue". I see very little point in it. We are all on the same side here. Why fight over trivial stuff like a single stupid word? Another HOWEVER: I also will never understand people who get offended when other people don't use the word "rescue" to define their pet. 

So how would I define "rescue"? In the dog world (maybe cat too?) the word "rescue" simply refers to "I got this one from a shelter/rescue organization". But here in the Betta world, "rescue" can mean absolutely anything. Anything. You may bring home a dying fish from Walmart. You may adopt a fish from someone else who brought home a dying fish from Walmart. You may talk a Walmart manager into letting you to bring home a dying fish from Walmart. You may find an ad in CraigsList about someone who's threatening to flush their fish down the toilet if someone doesn't come up and get them. The possibility is literally endless. And so, how would I define "rescue"? I wouldn't. Don't even try. By all means, use the word, but tell me what happened because I can't guess.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

That is exactly what I mean. Due to the fact that the word can be used to define so many different situations I assumed it could be used to mean any time you took a fish from a bad situation and gave it a better one. What actually prompted this was I googled betta success stories and found multiple people comment on some stories telling the OP they couldn't use the word rescue because they bought the fish and they shouldn't support the cruelty of betta fish and instead should buy online or from a local breeder. I have seen mild versons of this on this sight, but to me it just kinda seemed pointless to even say that to someone. This got me thinking how do the people who make comments like that view the term and if I was just witnessing a few people making harsh comments or just the few that voiced the opinions that the majority didn't feel like addressing. If that makes any sense


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

While I've not been interested in fish long, my parents kept rats (30+ at a time) all through my teens. We defined rescues as ones that were abandoned or truly needed saving. e.g. We got one girl from a farm where she was horribly mistreated. Four others we were given by a social worker on recommendation from the local pet store owner (we lived in a small town in the countryside and were known by pet shop staff as the crazy rat folk) otherwise they would have been euthanised at a nearby shelter. The woman who owned them was being put into a mental institution and couldn't care for them anymore. Another we were given 'returned' pets abandoned on the pet shop doorstep when the owner couldn't legally resell.

I prefer that definition over looking at pet shop buys as a 'rescue'. My flatmate likes to think we rescued Nami as she was being bullied by tank mates and came to us with half a tail. I don't think of it the same.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm also one of those folks that avoid buying from pet stores unless they're a good one. I would encourage people who are looking to get a new fish to check out AB/eBay/local breeders. But I also will never ever confront people who purchase theirs from a bad pet store. It's like that little extremist cult in the dog owners world that goes all "you bought yours from a _breeder?!_ Aren't there enough dogs in the shelter?!". 

*sigh*

I do realize that major chain stores won't lose money just because a small group of hobbyists decide to boycott them. But that's not why I do it. While it would be GREAT if Walmart and Meijer stop selling fish (which they should), the smaller, short-term goal is awareness and education. People need to know that simply buying from PetX or Walmart is not the same as "rescuing". I still have nightmares after reading a Facebook post from some girl that says: "I LOVE buying Bettas from Walmart! It's like going to a shelter to adopt a dog!". This analogy does NOT work in any shape or form. A shelter's job is literally the opposite of Walmart - let alone the condition of their animals. By all means, go buy your fish from Walmart if you found your soulmate in their deprivation chamber, erm... shelves. BUT, do not tell yourself "I'm a hero because I buy all my fish from Walmart". THIS is the kind of mentality that I try to fight by saying "purchasing a sick fish is just supporting the greater evil". _But even then_, I won't start arguing with you before you start throwing around your "Walmart is like a dog shelter" bull****. That's the difference between regular animal welfare activists and PETA. I don't throw a bag of flour at your face just because you say "oh, this one is from Walmart". Hell, if anything, my boy Merah - leading the line in my signature - was purchased for a full twenty dollars from my Petco - when it was still horrible. That said I _did _submit an online complaint - highlighting him plus two more incidents - which resulted in some people getting sacked. 

LOL come to think of it, how many people can say "my fish has fired people"? There's a reason I love this little guy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you buy something it is not technically a rescue; those come about through surrender or donation. If you donate to a shelter or pound that is rescue. If you take a surrender from abusive or poor conditions that is rescue.

Very few *rescue* organizations will buy from a pet store. IME as coordinator for German Shorthaired Pointers in three states, no dog breed organizations will as it encourages more purchases by the store.

However, if an individual wants to buy a poorly treated or housed individual that is their business and what they prefer to call it is their option. It's just a word and if people give them flak for taking an animal out of a bad situation then those people are the ones who should be chastened.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

In the horse world, as my sister was on the board of a sanctuary, Rescue means this animal was gotten from a bad situation or surrenders by someone. Auction horse rescue are those that are Bought from an auction, typically for the price of meat. Buying an animal from a bad person or situation is still rescuing. But buying from a good situation is not. 
IF I bought a fish from a petstore that was in a filthy cup and had finrot, that is certainly rescuing. But if the fish was healthy and in a clean cup or tank, then it is not rescuing. 
Free fish are very rare, as are free horses, so saying only animals gotten for free are rescues isn't correct.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> So no matter if they pay or not isn't still a rescue?


Yes it is still a rescue.



> If you buy something it is not technically a rescue;


I got my Doberman from the pound, He was 2 days away from being put down to make room for other dogs, He cost me $150, this included his shots, Is that not a rescue?

My 2nd Betta was free because she had worms.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My _personal_ opinion is that if money changes hands, it's a purchase/sale. Regardless of the conditions of the animal when purchased. 

I also dislike the term 'adoption', as it seems like it is used to give people a more warm and fuzzy feeling than simply saying they purchased their pet. 

A term I have come across, and which I prefer, is 'upgrade'. It seems like what constitutes a rescue is a very hot topic in the horse world, and upgrade is a word I've seen used in its stead.


----------



## PiratePupTN (Apr 10, 2016)

I think one of my favorite animal saying describes "rescue" perfectly. Ok it's about dogs but you could replace "dog" with any creature. 

"Saving one dog will not change the world
But surely for that one dog 
The world will change forever."

So even if the someone bought their fish they still rescued that fish from its horrible predicament and changed the world for that fish. It is true that they should not think that they are now the best human ever for what they did but they should not be put down if they genuinely wanted to help the "rescued" life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I define rescuing as taking any animal, Bettas included, from a bad situation or that would have resulted in their death. If they were not sick or going to die for any reason, I don't see getting them as a rescue, I see it as just buying or getting a fish or any pet. 

I don't think it matters if they were purchased or free, saving something from death is saving something from death, whether it cost you anything or not. If you want to call something like that a rescue, go right ahead. But I do see the word rescue paraded around a little too much, and in cases where I don't consider them to be a rescue.. But that's not my business.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

Trahana, PiratePupTN, and Tourmaline. Your views are closer to what I assumed would be used when defining the word. Example situation being you see a serverly neglected fish and you think I have an extra tank,filter,heater, and means to take care of this fish so instead of it dying in this store I am going to take it home and nurse it back to health. I agree that it shouldn't be used to make yourself feel better than other people just because you have a "rescue" fish.
I understand most people wouldn't say a bought sick fish is a rescue fish, but the word rescue means: to save (someone or something) from danger or harm. It doesn't bring in money it is pretty clear that removing someone or something from harm is good enough to define rescue. 
I feel like a lot of people support boycotting of chain petstore or at least purchasing their fish. I know you can't save every pitiful fish, but you can help some. Now even if I did boycott chain pet stores I still don't think I could in good conscious leave a fish in horrible condition if I knew I could do something about it. I wouldn't use the term rescue when talking about the fish as much as I would call them rehabilitated. example My fish is a rehabilitated fish that I rescued when I noticed the conditions of their environment were horrible. To me this could apply to any animal


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's a difference between "rescue" and "animal rescue."

From Definitions.net:

*Rescue Dog:*
A homeless, lost or abandoned dog which has been, or will be, re-homed by an animal rescue centre or charity.

If you get a dog from the shelter or pound you are not paying for it. You are making a donation to help pay for shots, medical treatment, food, etc., for a plethora of other dogs.

I did German Shorthaired Pointer Rescue for three states for many years. I *adopted* countless puppies and adults from shelters and pounds. I *rescued* dogs from abusive situations or from owners who could no longer care for their Shorthair; no $$ changed hands. Despite all of the calls and recriminations I *would not* buy puppies at $700+ from pet stores. If I had there would have been more puppies because the shop didn't see it as "rescue;" they saw it as a sale.

It shouldn't matter what you call it if you buy, get free or trade for a Betta in poor conditions you are making a positive change. And anyone who chastens you should be ignored. ;-)

PS: I do think rehabilitated would be a good way to think of it.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It shouldn't matter what you call it if you buy, get free or trade for a Betta in poor conditions you are making a positive change. And anyone who chastens you should be ignored. ;-)


Totally agree! :-D (Providing you are improving/eliminating the poor conditions of course)


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow, I never thought of "rescue" in the ways other members have explained. I've been saying I've rescued my betta from the pet store  It's interesting to know that that word has weighted meaning behind it! I'm going to be more careful when I use that word in the future! 

After reading everyone's posts, I agree that whether or not you pay for a fish, it's a rescue when the fish is in a bad condition when you take it home and if you plan to nurse it to health. Watching people pick out bettas is cringeworthy to me sometimes. They say "This fish looks dead" or "This one is ugly". Or when people come into the shelter I volunteer at and ask for cats and say they don't want any "messed up" cats or ones with "problems". 

So really, for me, rescuing is a mentality. If you come in hoping to save a life, then it's a rescue whether or not you purchased it or got it from a large chain pet store. It's unfortunate of course when you purchase from a large chain pet store that the money you spend goes back to them to potentially bring up more sick animals. 

Of course, you're not the one who deserves praise when you rescue an animal. It's about the animal in the end.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Most of what has already been said, is what I consider a rescue, Like the 2 that I just purchased, they were both in very poor health, and would have wound up dying at the store. They both passed from their illnesses (getting a refund for both of them tomorrow) But I was trying to treat their illnesses, and give them a better life, not because it 'makes me feel good about myself' but for the genuine reason of loving them enough to want to give them a second chance.
Russel, I like your word rehabilitation. That would be what I call it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't take credit. That was Nox's term.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I guess I missed it, well, Nox, I like that term!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I like the word rehab too. I purchased one betta in terrible condition. Another I got for free who was also in terrible condition. He's the one I refer to as a rescue because I didn't pay to support abusive practices. Just my two cents. Certainly anytime any animal is given better conditions, it's a good day.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't care what words others choose to use, that's entirely up to them, but personally I don't see *buying* a fish from a pet store as a rescue because in the end you're supporting the store and bad conditions with your money. If you convince the store to give a sick fish to you for free, that's rescuing in my mind. If you adopt a pet from a shelter/sanctuary, that's a rescue because even if you're paying the money is going to support a good practice and provides for the other animals.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> If you adopt a pet from a shelter/sanctuary, that's a rescue because even if you're paying the money is going to support a good practice and provides for the other animals.


Agreed 100%. Adopting pets from a shelter/pound or via a rescue group who put saves on them in pounds is most definitely a rescue.

I really like the term 'Adopt' for pound/shelter pets too because it's so true.
To me,I 'buy' shoes and clothes but I 'adopt' dogs and cats.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

I want to know if you can even adopt fish? I guess in my mind most people don't think about dropping their goldfish off at the pound.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> I want to know if you can even adopt fish? I guess in my mind most people don't think about dropping their goldfish off at the pound.


There actually are fish sometimes on Petfinder.com but yeah most animal shelters don't have an aquatics section. 


I think I also prefer terming it "rehab" over "rescue" since in cases where people still buy the fish from the pet store, it's just a sale for the store...

Well, my only rescue-ish type situation was pet-sitting my cousin's betta and never giving it back because it was in a tiny bubble bowl of green water and had fins that grew in completely sideways.........


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Sometimes at the pet store I work at, when the guppies have babies, we adopt them out to interested customers for no charge. But that's about it. We don't sell out sick fish, but rather quarantine them until they're better.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

mingking said:


> We don't sell out sick fish, but rather quarantine them until they're better.


I have heard this a few times around pet stores. Kind of off topic, but I think for things like popeye they can't or don't recieve the care needed to heal the fish. Unfortunately in these cases Some of the employees would flush these fish or sell them out anyway. I was told by an employee that she couldn't sell me one of my bettas, Colonel Fish my avatar, when I asked if I could have him on discount. Asked because if you look at the picture you will notice his dorsal fin is curved into itself. Not sure if this is fin melt, since there don't seem to be many pictures of it, but now that I have had him for a few months new fin is growing and his dorsal is starting to uncurl. He also looked half dead in his cup, but really livened up when he got in the car, like he knew he was getting out of his cup soon  . Point being I don't think many petstores would have kept him in the back until completely healed, although his fin curl doesn't seem to effect him at all.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It depends with me. I've heard people define it as getting a sick fish for free or discounted, but others qualify purchased fish as rescues. I have one rescue currently, Sammy who was given to me free by my school's psychology department. Although at the same time I rescued a female from Walmart who was in water so disgusting it stained the cup. I paid full price for her but I'd still consider her a rescue as she would not have even been seen let alone picked up and she lived the last few months of her life in warm clean water. 

I can see it being both ways. But if you're defining it as getting a fish free or by discount then technically Lucifer is a rescue even though nothing is wrong with him but I got him half off as he had been there a while and the manager knew he'd be going to a good home. It's kind of one of those situational things.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

Okay how about this. I encouraged one of my friends to get sa double half moon that wasn't in horrible condition but wasn't great, he was almost completely white and had very very little fin left due to fin rot, but he still had the will to keep swimming. unfortunatly he was a 14 $ fish, well knowing we probably wouldn't get him for free we took the lid off of a very healthy beautiful veil tail, cheapest betta there, and put it on this fishes cup. Thus getting a 14$ fish for I think 4$. is this rescue. I am pretty sure this is a type of shoplifting, but I don't know. it is the only semi illegal thing I have ever done and it is kinda like getting the fish on discount?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't see where the "semi" part comes in. That's just as illegal as shoplifting. I'm not gonna say it's right or wrong, but I certainly wouldn't encourage it. Especially since the word "rescue" glorifies almost everything it's attached to. I was just discussing this briefly last night - about people putting fish in water bottles to "save" them from Walmart. I agreed that it's an effective way to protest, but is it an effective way to make change? First off, in your case, now there's a VT that costs $14. It's already bad enough for him to be a plain jane VT, and now he's $14. Good luck finding a home. In the Walmart fish-napping case, all Walmart needs to do is station someone near the fish section. They don't have to know a single thing about fish, don't have to care for the fish, they're just there to stop fish-nappers. No change took place. Plus, in all honesty, I'm not risking a criminal record for a fish.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

That's true. I wouldn't really call it a rescue either, but I thought I would bring it up because before I had posted it I had finished an article that basically said the only way to end fish cruelty and to rescue fish was to steal them. I read that after the thing with my friend had already happened and I wanted to know if anyone else agreed with an opinion like that? I wouldn't do that again it just isn't worth it to me and if i were to get another betta I would probably by it online, just for better selection.


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

Stealing betta will not end their sale in pet stores. People have been doing it for decades, so if it was going to work, it would've done so by now. 

I think I have a different definition of rescue to most people here in that I don't think it's about how you obtained the fish, but rather what situation you brought him into. 

Stealing a betta from Wal-Mart then dumping him in an unheated, unfiltered bowl is not a "rescue"; it's just moving him from one bad situation to another, slightly different, bad situation. 

Obtaining a poorly kept betta and introducing him into a spacious, warm, clean (filtered, cycled), well-furnished tank? That's a rescue. I don't care how whether you bought the fish or not to do it.

I think too much of the discussion on "rescues" focuses on the intentions of the would-be rescuer. Really, it should focus on the welfare of the animal. A betta doesn't care about your good intentions or your political stance re. big box pet stores or even how much you "love" him. He cares that he's not freezing, not starving, not suffocating, not sick or injured, and not being slowly burnt to death in his own waste. Anyone who takes a betta who is experiencing those things and introduces him into an environment where he isn't is performing a rescue in my book.


----------

